# Veteran Outdoors Sat. 7:00 am FSN



## dishman

The sole purpose of *Veteran* *Outdoors* is to honor our service members that have been wounded in combat by giving them a platform to tell their story in their own words. We also give them a little something back by surprising them with their dream adventure as our way of saying "Thank You!" for all they've done for us. Our *Veteran* Outdoor Staff either all have military experience or have direct family that either serve or have served in one of the branches of the military. We also employ individuals with past military experience to assist with the filming as well as consult with ALL of our past guests for future shows and referrals for new guests.

First and foremost, *Veteran* *Outdoors* is a celebration of life and freedom&#8230;giving back to those who gave so much. *Veteran* *Outdoors* is a platform for wounded veterans to tell their own stories while enjoying the thrill and surprise of taking their once-in-a-lifetime adventure. Whether it's enabling a *veteran* to take their children hunting again or going after a trophy themselves, *Veteran* *Outdoors* provides the opportunity to make their dreams a reality! The viewer is engaged in the adventure as the wounded *veteran*, along with their hosts, pursues the trophy of their dreams. Throughout the show, the veterans share their stories; not told by politicians, not told by the media, but in the *veteran*'s own words. Our wounded veterans tell about their lives before joining the military, their service and recovery and our viewers get a glimpse into the real lives of each *veteran* honored on *Veteran* *Outdoors*. This gripping combination is both emotional and uplifting.

Our 1st episode can be viewed online at www.veteranoutdoors.com in it's entirety under the "Gallery" tab. Sometimes you can't put into words what *Veteran* *Outdoors* is truly about, you simply have to see it first hand for yourself!

Honor.

Bravery.

Sacrifice.

Gratitude.

You hear these words and are often stirred by them. Now, a refreshing and inspirational new show is giving viewers an opportunity to see these words in action.

U.S. Army *Veteran* Wes Higgins and Cody Hirt serve as the Hosts of *Veteran* *Outdoors* which will begin airing on the Fox Sports Net with multiple airings per week and multiple for 26 weeks straight beginning July 4th of this year and running through December 26th! Wes and I have participated in numerous wounded *veteran* hunting trips over the past few years. It was on these trips, listening to the powerful stories of brave men and women that we realized that everybody needs to hear these stories of triumph! Their struggles and their stories make you appreciate the life you get to live&#8230;and our quality of life is a direct result of these soldiers. The sole purpose of *Veteran* *Outdoors* is to honor our country's wounded war veterans by surprising them with their once-in-a-lifetime dream adventures while giving them a chance to tell their story along the way.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

Looking foward to checking this out! Billy told me yall had did a show on one of their hunts. Any way I can watch that episode?


----------



## dishman

I only have copies of the first two episodes. We have not received the finish product of that show yet. You can watch the first episode on our website, and this coming up show is a bear hunt in Alaska.

We are doing a fishing trip with Billy coming up on the 24th of July.


----------



## MBauschka

I am a did a tour in Iraq from 2004-2005, I would love to help out with this anyway possible. I have plenty of buddies over there now and I have a few that have been injured.


----------



## dishman

MBauschka said:


> I am a did a tour in Iraq from 2004-2005, I would love to help out with this anyway possible. I have plenty of buddies over there now and I have a few that have been injured.


PM me your contact info, the rest of this year is jam packed with events. We need all the help we can get.


----------



## steelrain202

Id love to help out also. I am currently assigned to the Warrior Transition Unit at BAMC. But I would love to help out however I can.


----------



## Rockin'2

*Raffle tickets*

Hello Dishman,

Enjoyed talking to you and your friend at the Hunter's Expo. When is the drawing and where can I send money for tickets?


----------



## dishman

Thanks for stopping by the booth. You can log onto the website and buy tickets with a credit card, or you can purchase them at our fishing tournament Oct 10th at Topwater Grill. The drawing will be after the weigh in for the Mule and the Jeep.


----------

